# Cart caddy



## Tonyhelminger (Nov 11, 2021)

can anyone tell me if the anglers fishing mate cart caddy will work with the 310 senior cart?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Tonyhelminger said:


> can anyone tell me if the anglers fishing mate cart caddy will work with the 310 senior cart?


Yes it will..


----------



## crishh (Sep 23, 2021)

yes, it definitely will


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes it will. I use mine as a surf rod rack and then take it off if I need to pull down the beach where driving isn’t allowed.


----------

